# BMQ with a friend



## CurlBro (21 Nov 2013)

CEGEP student here.
A friend of mine and I have been talking about joining the forces for a while now. I was wondering what were the chances that my friend and I would be in the same BMQ course if we enlisted at around the same time? BTW, I'm not insinuating that I won't do BMQ without my friend, I just thought it'd be worthwhile to ask.

Thanks


----------



## Mudshuvel (21 Nov 2013)

Possible, yet not likely. As mentioned in dozens of other posts, you could hypothetically get accepted 4 months from now, he could take over a year. Even if your files were nearly identical. Neat idea, yet don't hold your breath.


----------



## JorgSlice (21 Nov 2013)

There is a multitude of factors. Different trades have different selection period which might mean one will be sworn in later than the other... Plus course cutoffs. Also, you could end up on the same course but in entirely different platoons.


----------



## CurlBro (21 Nov 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> There is a multitude of factors. Different trades have different selection period which might mean one will be sworn in later than the other... Plus course cutoffs. Also, you could end up on the same course but in entirely different platoons.



True. Is there anyone that I could talk to that would have the means to put us both in the same platoon, or would they just laugh in my face?


----------



## Shamrock (21 Nov 2013)

Do not worry.  You will find yourself on a BMQ with lots of friends.


----------



## DAA (21 Nov 2013)

CurlBro said:
			
		

> True. Is there anyone that I could talk to that would have the means to put us both in the same platoon, or would they just laugh in my face?



Applying at the sametime and getting an offer at the sametime are two totally different things.

I myself, never even thought about joining the CF, until a friend said he was going to do it.  Then another of our mutual friends said "If you do it, I'm doing it with you", which led to a third friend and finally myself.  So all 4 of us went down to the Recruiting Centre, we all applied at the sametime and we all did the processing at the sametime.

At the end of the day, 3 out of 4 were given offers but not at the sametime and only 1 of us accepted and is in the CF today.

It's an individual process, so you have to do it for yourself and go with the flow...


----------



## runormal (21 Nov 2013)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Do not worry.  You will find yourself on a BMQ with lots of friends.



This some of my best friends I've made have been through the army.

Even if you were on the same basic you could be in different platoons.. But like the others said, depends on the trade this that. Maybe your friend has problems that you don't getting his clearance. Far to many variables.


----------



## CurlBro (23 Nov 2013)

Slightly off-topic, but I didn't feel that this deserved its own thread.

I'm planning on starting off being a part time artillery or armoured soldier. Thing is, if I were to join the armoured, I would be more interested in executing  more of a recce role. I was wondering if there was a way to choose if you want to be recce (if there is room, of course) halfway through initiation/training?


----------



## dangerboy (23 Nov 2013)

CurlBro said:
			
		

> Slightly off-topic, but I didn't feel that this deserved its own thread.
> 
> I'm planning on starting off being a part time artillery or armoured soldier. Thing is, if I were to join the armoured, I would be more interested in executing  more of a recce role. I was wondering if there was a way to choose if you want to be recce (if there is room, of course) halfway through initiation/training?



For the reserves, they only have Armoured Recce.  Only the Regular force Armoured has Tanks.  So if you join the reserves as an Armoured soldier you don't have to choose to be recce you will be Armoured Recce.  That is if I understand your question correctly.


----------



## CurlBro (23 Nov 2013)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> For the reserves, they only have Armoured Recce.  Only the Regular force Armoured has Tanks.  So if you join the reserves as an Armoured soldier you don't have to choose to be recce you will be Armoured Recce.  That is if I understand your question correctly.



Oh alright perfect. And if I were to join the regular force after a few years in the armoured recce, would I still be in recce? Just making sure.


----------



## Franko (23 Nov 2013)

CurlBro said:
			
		

> Oh alright perfect. And if I were to join the regular force after a few years in the armoured recce, would I still be in recce? Just making sure.



Possibly, however, you will be posted where you are needed. Every Regiment has Recce Sqns so your chances are good.

Regards


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Nov 2013)

I went thru Basic with my best friend.  We were side by side thru it all.  Heck I had to keep an eye on her every waking minute.  Sometimes I really felt like she just weighed me down but the truth is, without her by my side I was useless and without me she was just as useless.   I've lost touch with her over the years but I often wonder where she is...what she is doing.  To me and the rest of 4 Squad she was known simply as Rox (short for Roxanne, my girl friend at the time).

But reading this thread made me remember her and wonder "where are you, FNC1 serial 89AAA09837?

*sniffle*


----------



## Scott (23 Nov 2013)

Got me all weepy. Legends in Coldbrook. RIP old friend.


----------



## darknsmelly (2 Dec 2013)

I can't speak for the recruiting process for reg force, but on my P Res weekend BMQ, there are a couple guys who spoke with their CoC at their home unit and asked to be put in the same course together. Their request was granted, so it _is_ possible. Not terribly sure if this is typical though.


----------



## i_want_a_pmq (26 Dec 2013)

There were 2 people on my platoon who already knew each other. It was really annoying because they were joined at the hip.


----------

